# The Money Saving Thread



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I know we have a few threads about the cost of living but I thought it would be useful to have a thread focused on money saving suggestions. We could also share money goals and worries. It would be great if we could keep the thread politics free so it is a safe space.


I’ll go first. As most of you know I have just moved into a new home. I’m working on building my buffer back up again so I have 3 months wages behind me. I also need to reduce my spending with what is predicted over the coming months. The house needs a lot of work and I have a few places I want to visit with the boys. I am worried about the next year. 


This month I have tracked every penny I have spent. Normally I do this on the laptop and lose interest but this month I stuck a piece of paper up and did it the old fashioned way. I have split my shops between Aldi and Tesco. I’ve cancelled BBC licence and NETFLIX. We have been able to swap lokis RC food for crappie which is a huge saving! I’m still spending loads on boxer food any suggestions welcome. We could cut back on private field usage. Lucky a lot of the fields do 30 minute slots for £4/6 rather than £10 for an hour. I’ve also had lots of free fruit from local tress and blackberry bushes. Next door have an allotment and drop me off bits.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I read recently that turning the boiler’s temp down and not using pre heat (will have to get out manual for this) could save quite a few pounds.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you have a freezer? I batch cook meals, one half to eat the other half for the freezer. Do you have a slow cooker? Handy if you are out at work all day to come back to a nice warming meal. Casseroles are so cheap to make and require little meat (if you’re a meat eater) bulk it out with pulses. My casseroles are one pot meals including potatoes. I get the little miniature type potatoes which remain as a potato even when in a slow cooker and don’t turn to mush.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Do you have a freezer? I batch cook meals, one half to eat the other half for the freezer. Do you have a slow cooker? Handy if you are out at work all day to come back to a nice warming meal. Casseroles are so cheap to make and require little meat (if you’re a meat eater) bulk it out with pulses. My casseroles are one pot meals including potatoes. I get the little miniature type potatoes which remain as a potato even when in a slow cooker and don’t turn to mush.


I have a freezer and do tend to cook enough for a few days (I live off vegan chilli) I don’t have a slow cooker but am thinking of investing in one as apparently they are cheaper than running an electric oven.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I'm lucky that I can forage for the degus in the summer if I need to, I can also swap with other foragers in the degu community if someone has a glut of a certain plant(s)

I swapped my full size cooker for a little table top one as I live alone so rarely use a full oven. It has a timer as well so that's useful. I tend to cook from scratch anyway and I've stocked up on dry cooking ingredients while they are still cheapish.

As soon as I can find where I've put the lining fabric, I'll be lining my curtains for the winter. 

There's a fruit and veg shop near me which is fairly reasonable and I can buy in bulk, cook and freeze meals for later.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> I have a freezer and do tend to cook enough for a few days (I live off vegan chilli) I don’t have a slow cooker but am thinking of investing in one as apparently they are cheaper than running an electric oven.


Oh gosh yes, much cheaper. If you got a bigger one then you can batch cook. I remember the advertising for them when they first came out was that they cost as little as running a light bulb


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Oh gosh yes, much cheaper. If you got a bigger one then you can batch cook. I remember the advertising for them when they first came out was that they cost as little as running a light bulb


They are not expensive either will definitely have to get one. I love stews and soups.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

When I had


Deguslave said:


> I'm lucky that I can forage for the degus in the summer if I need to, I can also swap with other foragers in the degu community if someone has a glut of a certain plant(s)
> 
> I swapped my full size cooker for a little table top one as I live alone so rarely use a full oven. It has a timer as well so that's useful. I tend to cook from scratch anyway and I've stocked up on dry cooking ingredients while they are still cheapish.
> 
> ...


my new kitchen put in about 5 years ago now, I got an eye level normal sized oven and a small combi oven which microwaves as well as conventional. It only takes 5 mins to get to temperature and suits us about 90% of our cooking needs


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I think this is a timely and very helpful thread idea 👏👏👏 @Boxer123
I know many of us have lived this before, 
But
I worry more for younger people among us
Than the older
They've never had to deal with austerity and
Don't know all our tricks to save money and heating
All they've known is everything in plenty
My tips, as follows...

Ive got a soup maker, so can use up lots of yellow sticker veg,
and
because it's going in the maker,
rather than for dinners, 
I can bung lots in the freezer, 
even if it says not to, 
because 
once in the maker, it doesn't matter if it goes soggy on defrost
And 
It has a keep warm function, so you can come back and forth
I do only use it for veggie soups though
Cos
The thought of keeping meat on a 'warm' doesn't make me a happy camper

I remember, 
as a child of 60s and 70s, pre central heating, 
my mum always putting blankets between the mattress and bottom sheet
Although we've not had really cold winters the last few years,
and, 
like most,
I use duvets these days, 
I've already trawled the charity shops for blankets, jic this year

Also, 
I've found wearing the boot type slippers and tucking my pj legs into them, keeps me much warmer
I found wearing normal slippers meant my feet and legs were still getting cold
And
Suffering from reynauds and neuropathy,
They stop me being in extreme pain
They do make you "slop" your feet though

If you like lots of tea or coffee
Boil a whole kettle and pour it into a flask to keep beside you
That way, you don't have to keep getting up to boil a kettle
Meaning not letting the cold get to you
By getting unwrapped and then wrapped up again.

Wear thermal hats, socks and gloves, can be fingerless or mittens that fold back to fingerless (thank you again @SusieRainbow) indoors
Who cares if you look daft 
It's your home
And 
More importantly
You're keeping warm, in a time of austerity

Layers of clothes are better than one heavy jumper
You can get thermal long Johns and Tshirts at Poundland and bargain buys/poundstretchers
And
Wear your normal clothes on top 

Join olio and too good to go, 
If they are available in your area
Not only are you getting free or very cheap food
It's keeping stuff from going to landfill
My last haul (olio) was 4 chicken fillets, chorizo sausage, blackberries and apples
Two two course meals, for four of us
With two chicken fillets in freezer for another time
For zero outlay
Other than going to pick it up (I use a 10km radius, so not to far as to be not costworthy)

As Martyn Lewis has been saying, repeatedly and emphatically,
Heat the person
Not
The room


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> I think this is a timely and very helpful thread idea 👏👏👏@boxer123 (why doesn't the @sign work to tag people anymore?)
> I know many of us have lived this before,
> But
> I worry more for younger people among us
> ...


Thats a good idea about the tea I drink loads in the winter.

I grew up in the 80s we had the old style air vent heating, no double glazing. My mum would wrap us up and we had blankets, sheets and duvets. I said to my mum, ‘I don’t remember being cold’. We were very poor but I didn’t realise at the time only speaking to my mum now I realise the sacrifices she made.

I agree about the young I read somewhere this is the first generation that will likely have it worse not better than their parents.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We have air purifiers in a lot of the rooms which are brilliant for allergies but I do worry about how much electricity they use. I am thinking of getting timers for them so that they can go off for a few hours when we are not using bedrooms then put on an hour or so before when we know we will be in them.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Thats a good idea about the tea I drink loads in the winter.
> 
> I grew up in the 80s we had the old style air vent heating, no double glazing. My mum would wrap us up and we had blankets, sheets and duvets. I said to my mum, ‘I don’t remember being cold’. We were very poor but I didn’t realise at the time only speaking to my mum now I realise the sacrifices she made


The first house we bought had that air vent heating
Ours only heated the downstairs, and was so dusty and awful
Ken put a door in the hall to stop the heat going out the front door
And
The difference in heat between the hall side and the front door side, was phenomenal 
When the boys came along, we bought a calor gas heater for upstairs, and kept their bedroom doors open to warm them up
And
Then switched it off and closed their doors when they were in bed
It was fantastic, when expecting youngest, we moved to a bungalow with radiators in all rooms, even the bathroom
Talk about bliss 🤣🤣


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> The first house we bought had that air vent heating
> Ours only heated the downstairs, and was so dusty and awful
> Ken put a door in the hall to stop the heat going out the front door
> And
> ...


We had a gas fire that you couldn’t sit in front of when wearing your shell suit


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Anyone know an easy knitting pattern to make mittens that fold back to fingerless gloves? 

I wear pyjama bottoms under my trousers and I have thermal vests - need to get some more as a couple of my vests only just made it through last winter.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I bought some thermal Damart slippers, pyjamas and cardigan for £32 recently. They were all in the sale and I got 20% discount from an online code. There was a suggestion of lying on top of a duvet (under a sheet) as well as having a double one on top. I’ve never needed to have the heating on at night but it sounds cosy! I’ve got wind up solar lanterns from mountain warehouse (online discount as well as in a sale) but that’s more for if there is a power cut as I don’t like using candles with the dogs.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You can get rechargeable light like this which is worn round the neck. Three different levels of light intensity. It’s really to be used for reading, but I find it handy to get around at night (when I need the loo) without switching the light on.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> I think this is a timely and very helpful thread idea 👏👏👏 @Boxer123
> I know many of us have lived this before,
> But
> I worry more for younger people among us
> ...


I will admit that in the past I have put the heating on for the cats, since I worry they get cold. Now I have heated mats for them… much cheaper to run, have them on a timer/home automation system so they go on and auto switch off.

also I have a big jumper that a cat or two can sit inside, so they can get heated by me and not a radiator. Also they keep me warm too 😂

so this is a heat the cat, not the room tip 😂


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a lot of stuff that I leave constantly on charge and wondering about putting some of those on timers too. My kindle I charge everyday ready to read at night and it probably doesn’t need it. But it would drive me mad if I left it and then couldn’t read when I wanted to!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I have a lot of stuff that I leave constantly on charge and wondering about putting some of those on timers too. My kindle I charge everyday ready to read at night and it probably doesn’t need it. But it would drive me mad if I left it and then couldn’t read when I wanted to!


You definitely want to turn everything off if your not using it. I make a habit of switching off everything in the morning. It is a pain when your kindle turns off at a good bit !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I have a lot of stuff that I leave constantly on charge and wondering about putting some of those on timers too. * My kindle I charge everyday ready to read at night and it probably doesn’t need it. But it would drive me mad if I left it and then couldn’t read when I wanted to!*


My kindle goes for weeks between charges, I last charged it yesterday so I'll have to see exactly how long it lasts, the time between charges has lessened, but unless your battery is at the point were it can't hold a charge for long, you don't need to charge it daily.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

* I am not sure if anyone else has suggested it but I have a few battery charging packs so I will make sure they are fully charged while using my work laptop and then charge the phone overnight with the battery power pack. 

* I like to listen to podcasts as I sleep, so to do that, I will use my own data on my mobile and switch off the wifi overnight. If there is a downloadable boxset to stream I will try and save them on the tablet and watch them while the wifi is off. 

* I will wash clothes in the washing machine only once a week on a quick cycle - which is only 30 mins.

* I will try and collect rain water in large fish and bird food containers and use that to water the plants in the garden or refill the garden pond. This is because we have recently had a water meter installed. 

* We have plenty of candles for the dark nights, it won't be like anything from a Dickens novel but hopefully it will chill us out and set the mood for the snuggly Autumnal / Wintery evenings.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I charge my phone and tablet when the batteries go flat, same with my toothbrush. I read books, not a kindle and sew using an ancient hand machine.

The only things I leave plugged in and switched on are the fridge and freezer.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I have a lot of stuff that I leave constantly on charge and wondering about putting some of those on timers too. My kindle I charge everyday ready to read at night and it probably doesn’t need it. But it would drive me mad if I left it and then couldn’t read when I wanted to!


I bought a long charging cable which stops that from happening😁


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

What are we like?
Middle of a heat wave
And 
Giving hints and tips for winter🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am pretty thrifty - except for Oscar's expenses (which are very expensive, so I have to be thrifty!). 

I'm lucky that my Mum taught me to cook - and you can get good bargains for the freezer in the shops on the way home, though the bargains aren't as good as they used to be. One spectacular evening a while back I got over £70 of meat for £11 in Asda! Kept us going for ages. Not seen it like that since then though! I frequently will get a Warburton's loaf for 10p, which goes straight in the freezer and pieces are taken out for toast, as husband has toast for elevenses often. Got strawberries tonight for 33p, perfectly lovely and will stay good in our humidity drawer (which I thought was a gimmick but actually has been brilliant!). I try to use all my apps to get good bargains too - though we are lucky that we have several shops in a very small distance. I don't have many ready meals - and will just make meals with whatever I've managed to get. Slow cooker is awesome @Boxer123 - definitely worth getting one. We have a Crock Pot, was about £30 from Argos. I use it such a lot, it's worth it's weight in gold. Generally my meals do a dinner for me and husband and then leftovers go in a pot in the freezer for a work lunch. The standing joke is that I spend more on Oscar in a day than I spend on the two humans in the house. 

I use the Trolley app to see what's on offer. For example, there are some things I just can't (I know, such a Princess!) compromise on. Like Lurpak spreadable. So I use the app and stock up when it's on a good offer. I have worked out the things I will buy a cheap version of (salad cream but not ketchup, for example). We cancelled our Ocado, as it was getting crazy. For example I could never get an Ocado own brand grapefruit - only ever the M&S ones were available. I have four per week, so in Tesco or wherever that is £2 per week, the M&S ones would be £3.40 - so that's around £70 per year saving on just one item. I just couldn't justify it. 

I am going to try to do more meat free meals - all of our meals involve meat or fish. I should try at least to have one per week but husband is not too keen on that as a concept. 

When it gets colder, husband wears thermals in the house, as he WFH. I live under my blanket on the sofa in the Winter. 

We have an energy consumption plug, which we have used to determine whether to get new fridges (yes we did, they were so uneconomical). It's interesting seeing what energy is used for what. The vampire charging is the thing we are trying to not do in the house now. 

Husband is really good at shopping around for energy deals and managed to get us on a fixed until March deal, thank goodness. So we shouldn't be too bad this winter. 

All of these things means we do still have some spare pennies to go out a little bit (not as much as we used to). I am putting extra into my pension at the moment - so I had better live to see the benefit of it! I'm buying extra - which I'm lucky enough to be able to do.


----------



## ScrapCat (8 mo ago)

Oh, I am so following this thread, as I'm trying to build the buffer we had in the bank back up.

So far, OH and I have cancelled Amazon Prime and Netflix (though, we'll quickly slap the latter back on, once the next season of Cobra Kai is fully up, and then cancel it again - lol).

OH has managed to change his mobile network provider, so instead of paying £17 per month, it's now £7. (Mine is already low, at £3.99.)

I emailed my energy supplier and got them to reduce my DD from £213.50 to £150, thank goodness. I was worried they would be funny about it or something.

OH is going to try ringing our internet provider (again, as they cut you off to try and put you off 😑) and see if we can get a better deal, since we've been with them for a fair while.

Since I'm having to block access to the chimneys anyways, to prevent Jaga from climbing up them, I'm just gonna get draught excluders to keep both him and warm air in. lol Looking at getting the chimney sheep ones.

Apart from that, while not money saving, I'm hoping to get a little home business going, to make a bit extra. (Ideally, I'd like "a bit extra" to eventually become a full time wage. But, first steps first.)


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I prefer to use my credit card, and pay it off every month, so have the Halifax cash back one. Since April I’ve earned £55 and it might be an option for some people.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah yes, I do similar with my credit card @Jobeth - everything goes on there, paid in full each month, rewards received. In a similar vein, husband has Santander account with the cash back. He pays a small amount each month for the account but gets a percentage back on certain things - for eg they’ve just doubled the cash back percentage for energy.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah yes, I do similar with my credit card @Jobeth - everything goes on there, paid in full each month, rewards received. In a similar vein, husband has Santander account with the cash back. He pays a small amount each month for the account but gets a percentage back on certain things - for eg they’ve just doubled the cash back percentage for energy.


The Halifax one doesn’t cost anything and you also get cash back with different companies. They add different ones daily but they are rarely ones that I buy from so I’ve only gained £65 in 2 years. The most useful one recently was 7% cash back from using Sainsbury’s.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Shampoo - try using half (or less) of what you normally use. And shower gel, get one of the body buffers (like scrunched up nylon curtain) and use less than a teaspoon of shower gel on it.

Laundry - if you wash your bedlinen weekly, stretch it to 8 days (we won't tell anyone).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If you ware make up..

Lipstick... when you get to the down to the base buy a lip brush you'll be surprised much is in there.

Face make up in a tube... when you can't get anynore out, cut the bottom off there's a lot still in there.

If a shapoo tells you ro wash your hair twice, once will do there just want you to use more.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I charge my Mobile scooter when its needs charging, I charge it as soon as I get home it takes 10 hours but lasts me 4 to 5 weeks, longer in the winter as I don't go out as much, in future I'm charging it over night as it should be cheaper.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

We are currently away in the van, so conserving water is important and this could work to save power too in a house, although it is a bit extreme.

In the van when I shower, I briefly wet my hair and put the water off. Shampoo and use the suds to wash my body. Very quick rinse, more to get wet than to get the suds out, and turn the water off again. Repeat shampoo if you want and use the body buffer with shower gel, then turn the water back on for one good rinse to get rid of the suds. I can probably shower in about two litres of water (the flow is deliberately quite slow, you can keep the flow slow in your shower at home too).

It's a bit extreme but worth adapting for home use.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I never use shampoo, I just use whatever shower gel I have to hand. It does the job just as well and for a fraction of the price.

Unless you heat treat your hair, you don't need a conditioner.

When your favourite toiletries are on offer - stock up!

Check what you can freeze. Cheese (with the exception of soft cheeses), butter and milk can all be frozen.

Prepackaged will have a longer shelf life than the deli counter.

Join your local freecycle. There's loads of free stuff on there, but things can go pretty quickly. Its a good way of getting rid of stuff you don't need too. Some decent upcycling projects too.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A bit concerned about too much expensive stuff in the freezer because of real possibility of power cuts. Thinking of getting a little generator.

I read the other day that the cheapest form of cooking is the microwave, but I've never had much success with cooking whole meals with one?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don’t use shower gel either, just soap which lasts ages. Don’t shower everyday unless I’ve done something where I need to, can always do a strip wash in between showers. First thing I do is wet myself and hair, use shampoo and leave in hair whilst I wash the rest of me, then rinse off hair and body. Only wash hair once. Whole thing is over and done with very quickly certainly less then the four minutes that was being suggested by a water company. Don’t use hair conditioner. Do use a hairdryer at home, when at the static where we don’t have mains electrics I sit outside to dry hair, handy if it’s both sunny and windy
No need to wash clothes if they’ve only been worn once unless they’ve got dirty
Only iron things that really need to be


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't use shower gel. A bar of soap is far cheaper.

Pulses. For those trying to cut down on meat, they're a good source of cheap protein.
I buy packets of dried pulses and cook in the slow cooker. Most cook very quickly too (you need to soak them first to hydrate ). Chick peas will take longer.
Works out far cheaper than buying tins of the stuff.

You can find a good range in Indian and East European shops.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So I’ve just contacted the water company because my DD is more than double what it was in my last house (£66) they have suggested we look into getting a meter. Is this a good or bad idea ? I use little water really and you wouldn’t catch a boxer having a bath !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I don’t use shower gel either, just soap which lasts ages. Don’t shower everyday unless I’ve done something where I need to, can always do a strip wash in between showers. First thing I do is wet myself and hair, use shampoo and leave in hair whilst I wash the rest of me, then rinse off hair and body. Only wash hair once. Whole thing is over and done with very quickly certainly less then the four minutes that was being suggested by a water company. Don’t use hair conditioner. Do use a hairdryer at home, when at the static where we don’t have mains electrics I sit outside to dry hair, handy if it’s both sunny and windy
> No need to wash clothes if they’ve only been worn once unless they’ve got dirty
> Only iron things that really need to be


I threw my iron out when I got divorced I never iron just hang things out.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> So I’ve just contacted the water company because my DD is more than double what it was in my last house (£66) they have suggested we look into getting a meter. Is this a good or bad idea ? I use little water really and you wouldn’t catch a boxer having a bath !


A very good idea

Mine was £120 for 6 months with two of us. Summer one going to be a little more but no where near yours


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> So I’ve just contacted the water company because my DD is more than double what it was in my last house (£66) they have suggested we look into getting a meter. Is this a good or bad idea ? I use little water really and you wouldn’t catch a boxer having a bath !


We changed to a water metre years ago as there are just the two of us and don’t overuse water, plus we are away from home a lot. We had quite a bit of credit when we changed to the metre and this was offset against our usage on the metre, took two years before we actually had to pay some money once again. Also the water pipes in our area are always bursting and if you are off a certain amount of time a sum of money is paid. Last year we paid no water bills as our usage was paid by the compensation from the water company for several bursts. We are on a septic tank for waste water so don’t have the sewage rate to pay on the water bill. Our tank is behaving itself at the moment so haven’t had it emptied for several years. Have been using a biological aid called Muck Munchers once a month to keep the septic tank in good biological health.
We are on mains water at the static, septic tanks for waste and this is included in the annual site fees which are a lot cheaper then most static sites as it’s not a commercial affair as it’s family run by someone where people come first not making money.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> As Martyn Lewis has been saying, repeatedly and emphatically,
> Heat the person
> Not
> The room


Ive always been a big believer in this! Come winter I wrap up in cheap Ugg slippers, thermal socks, twosies (basically thick fleece lined pjs), an Oodie (best winter wear investment ever!)....its kinda like you become a human duvet but at least you can still walk around and do stuff without unwrapping!
For the dogs they have various beds including a giant one with 2 duvets on top in furry/fleece covers that they can dig into and 'nest' in. If it gets really cold then I have a heated pad for their bed too.




Siskin said:


> I don’t use shower gel either, just soap which lasts ages. Don’t shower everyday unless I’ve done something where I need to, can always do a strip wash in between showers.


I havent showered for years!  Since my boiler broke I got used to having strip washes most days (works fine on average days and if its really hot I can still have a 'shower' by using a bucket and jug in the bath!). Since being forced to pay more attention to my water usage it dropped by nearly half! Not to mention the fact that I have zero gas bill to pay....although TBF it only works so well in my house because the kitchen is right next door to the bathroom!


Im a big fan of cooking with the slow cooker too or batching things (so doing multiple things if I have the oven on, not to mention saving my laundry til I can make a washload worthwhile!). 
Luckily the dogs dont cost much to fed though. Their biggest meal of the day is 1/12th of a tray of food and a small portion of kibble!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

My mantra is "Recycle, Reuse, Recycle, Reuse".

Over 95% of the clothes in my wardrobe have come from Charity shops - the only items I won't buy secondhand are shoes and undies (unless they are brand new and still have their original labels attached.) So far this year I have only bought 1 new item of clothing, a dress from my local garden centre that was reduced to less than half price and a bargain at £16. I get books from the charity shop where I volunteer at £1 each and that includes brand new titles as well - ditto CDs and DVDs.

Looking around my home well over half of my furniture has come from one of the British Heart Foundation charity shops or from 2nd hand furniture shops ! Including a beautiful rosewood sideboard that cost me all of £60 and a Parker Knoll bookcase for £25 both from BHF. Even the office chair that I'm sitting on came from BHF for £10 ! I also like to repurpose items - and have picked up items from our local council recycling centre that are now used as planters in the garden !


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> So I’ve just contacted the water company because my DD is more than double what it was in my last house (£66) they have suggested we look into getting a meter. Is this a good or bad idea ? I use little water really and you wouldn’t catch a boxer having a bath !


Not had a chance to read the other replies so may have been said, general rule is if you have more bedrooms than people you're better off on a meter.
We've had a meter for quite a few years now and its nearly half even with my dad who has a bath nearly every day and our bath is huge!
There is calculator online where you can input your usage such as how often you use the washing machine etc and it'll give you a guide if you'll be better off.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Arny said:


> Not had a chance to read the other replies so may have been said, general rule is if you have more bedrooms than people you're better off on a meter.
> We've had a meter for quite a few years now and its nearly half even with my dad who has a bath nearly every day and our bath is huge!
> There is calculator online where you can input your usage such as how often you use the washing machine etc and it'll give you a guide if you'll be better off.


I did some questions with the water lady and she said yes I would be. I have two bedrooms just me and boxers.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I was going to suggest skipping showers unless you need to wash your hair and just having a “lick and a promise” “it won’t hurt” as Nanny D would say!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm we have 5 beds and just two of us. However I have a husband obsessed with watering the lawn (because it’s brand new and cost a fortune) and a hedge of big shrubs (same reason). We also have 4 cats who get clean bowls every meal which can sometimes amount to 20 a day so the dishwasher is used a lot as well!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> We also have 4 cats who get clean bowls every meal which can sometimes amount to 20 a day so the dishwasher is used a lot as well!!!


My poor dogs bowls really dont get washed much at all. I figure they get the 'doggy dishwasher' treatment when they lick them clean!LOL


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

I get subsidised gym membership through work which I’m not going to give up. I go pretty much every day and so use their water, electricity and quite often their products for showering, hair washing etc. There has to be some sort of saving there right? Even if it doesn’t cover the cost of membership 
We’ve swapped from Ocado to Aldi - massive saving there.
Dont have a cleaner anymore - it was an indulgence anyway and saves £80 a month. I do feel bad that she’s not getting the money though.
We’re not big spenders anyway - we don’t buy loads of new clothes, gadgets, possessions etc and we don’t do big extravagant nights out. We do like a few beers and a band in the local pub but that’s maybe a couple of times a month and it’s important to support local pubs etc


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I think I'm frugal already, years of experience with little money. I would love rich people to have to swap with poor people, I'm sure there was a TV programme. Make all the mps live on 100quid a week for 6 months.

If I were in the UK I'd look into free courses on useful things like plumbing (if they still do them).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We are on a water meter @Boxer123 as only two of us and more bedrooms than people. We do try to be sensible about water - though I do like a bath to relax, so treat myself once a week. I try to have a bath that is like the bath the Queen is rumoured to take each day - only 7 inches of water. I'd say a meter would be worth looking at for you - and a water butt for the garden if you've not got one but plan on gardening  You can get them on good deals sometimes from the water companies, I think that's where ours came from.

We looked into solar panels last year - maybe we should have done it but the outlay was tens of thousands of quid and we just couldn't figure it out. The Smart Meter we had installed (which was part of the fixing the deal thing) is actually quite useful. If the rumoured cheaper electricity out of peak hours comes to fruition too, that would be good. I shall be sad when the good weather comes to an end and so washing line clothes drying ends for the year.

Interesting about the courses @Jaf I just looked out of interest and there's nothing round here that is a useful "basic homeowners" course like plumbing and the courses aren't free now. Of course, if you could get on one, even if it cost a couple of hundred quid, it would probably save lots of pennies. Maybe with the advent of YouTube many basic household jobs are on there (I know that's how husband has fixed things), so that's had an effect.

I did well with my shopping today - chicken, pork loin steaks, meatballs, beef in Sainsbugs with good discounts, not huge end of day discounts but still £8 in my pocket is better than nothing. Chicken and pork portioned up and frozen, meatballs and beef frozen. So that's seven lots of meat for meals for under £14. I also did my final £25 shop in Morrison's to qualify for a £10 off next shop voucher. We are lucky to have so many shops close by - but also it's good to get the Apps and see what offers are on there. Apparently the new Asda rewards app is good if you shop there.

I shall be going later to the allotment I am caring for currently (they are back on Tuesday), so I shall go to harvest some more raspberries  They are free, except for the ten minutes it takes to walk there and then pick them.

I'm like you @Jaf I've always been pretty thrifty. We didn't have much growing up, so all my clothes were from jumbles, even now I feel guilty if I buy things and will generally try to get them in the sale. I don't ever do very well in charity shops for some reason though @Bertie'sMum despite trying!

I presume everyone looks at Hot UK Deals and also the MSE web site? If not, also worth checking those for good deals on things you buy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We didn't have much growing up, so all my clothes were from jumbles, even now I feel guilty if I buy things and will generally try to get them in the sale. I don't ever do very well in charity shops for some reason though @Bertie'sMum despite trying!


It depends where you shop MrsF - you might do better somewhere like Chichester where they probably get a "better class" of donations. I browse all my local charity shops but find that I often get better quality stuff in the Banstead Village, Epsom and Kingston charity shops ! The shops in Wimbledon Village are also very good, but much, much pricier !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

If interested in foraging and making some (at times fairly odd) meals, AtomicShrimp is good to watch on youtube. He also does making meals on a budget challenges and some of what he makes might give some ideas.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

If you receive regular payments i.e. every Monday, try to make your money last an extra day. So instead of using the money on Monday, wait until Tuesday. Then next week wait until Wednesday. You'll soon be able to go a whole week, or longer, making your money go further.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

That's a shame @Mrs Funkin about the courses. My nan used to go on all sorts, plumbing, pottery, brick laying, even lead window making! I'm not surprised they've gone, but am saddened. Some people are really going to struggle with home maintenance, especially now with less money in people's pockets.

Wimbledon! @Bertie'sMum that's where my nan lived. We used to visit her and peruse the charity shops. They were much better clothes.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are on a water meter @Boxer123 as only two of us and more bedrooms than people. We do try to be sensible about water - though I do like a bath to relax, so treat myself once a week. I try to have a bath that is like the bath the Queen is rumoured to take each day - only 7 inches of water. I'd say a meter would be worth looking at for you - and a water butt for the garden if you've not got one but plan on gardening  You can get them on good deals sometimes from the water companies, I think that's where ours came from.
> 
> We looked into solar panels last year - maybe we should have done it but the outlay was tens of thousands of quid and we just couldn't figure it out. The Smart Meter we had installed (which was part of the fixing the deal thing) is actually quite useful. If the rumoured cheaper electricity out of peak hours comes to fruition too, that would be good. I shall be sad when the good weather comes to an end and so washing line clothes drying ends for the year.
> 
> ...


If you are on certain benefits there are free courses available, but places are very limited.

I don't use money saving website as they don't offer anything I use. I also can't take advantage of the free/cheap food ones as I'd have to get there by taxi and that would considerably bump up the cost.

My neighbour has a good harvest of apples this year and my blackberries are still heavy with fruit despite taking 4lb off them the other week.

I've been offered as many cooking apples as I want when they are ready so I'll be making loads of sauces, pies and apple cakes to freeze later on.

Last year for presents I made boozy cherries and spiced apple wine. They went down really well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Excellent presents @Deguslave  I love a homemade pressie. A friend of mine makes sloe gin and I always hope for a little bottle of it. 

I'm going to make some lavender sachets for people for gifts I think this year - husband has cut all the lavender back today and it's almost all dried already with the weather. I've got lots of fabric already, so it will just be a bit of time that it costs me. 

Oh, we went harvesting at the allotment and I got 200g of raspberries and some dahlias.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't know if we are lucky or unlucky with water. We essentially have a private supply from the farm our house is on. We have a water meter and give the reading to the farmer who then works out what we owe annually. I think it works out slightly cheaper then if we were with the water company directly. Some years he forgets to bill us as well, so that's a good money saving tip 😂

We had booked a company to install solar this year but they messed us around and it got cancelled ... so now have to start the whole process again and find a new company who can do the install. It will be an expensive initial cost, but based on how much electric we use (work from home and have an electric car) my husband thinks it is worth it (he did all the calculations and has monitored exactly where we spent our electric). We explored a heat pump too, but out house would need two pumps, and we've not been convinced that it would heat our house adequately...


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

If you buy online quite a bit, cashback websites are good. I use Quidco, and although you only get a small amount, it builds up. And you often get quite a bit if switching insurance, etc. 

I do have a referral link, but not sure if I'm allowed to post it on here?

I also keep an eye out for any vouchers via email! Especially for pet food, or places like Ocado. We only ever shop there with a voucher.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I looked into solar electricity a little. A few houses near me have it, costs around 6,000euro for a 5kw system. But they need topping up in bad weather with a generator. Then the batteries only last 10 years. At the moment it doesn't save money...but I think it will soon do.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Jaf said:


> I looked into solar electricity a little. A few houses near me have it, costs around 6,000euro for a 5kw system. But they need topping up in bad weather with a generator. Then the batteries only last 10 years. At the moment it doesn't save money...but I think it will soon do.


My niece and her husband live in Spain, up in a mountains in the Catalonian area. They have gone completely off grid, solar panels, water from a spring etc. He has set up a small business putting up solar panels and advice for people going off grid mainly. I believe Spain hasn’t got into solar energy very much yet, so he saw the gap in the market and set up his business. Apparently it’s mainly Brits who have settled in Spain who are more knowledgable about solar that he’s helping.
Where they are gets a lot of sunshine, but there is a period during the winter months where they are in the shadow of some mountains and need a generator for that time. Otherwise they manage really well and can even use a washing machine.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Siskin said:


> My niece and her husband live in Spain, up in a mountains in the Catalonian area. They have gone completely off grid, solar panels, water from a spring etc. He has set up a small business putting up solar panels and advice for people going off grid mainly. I believe Spain hasn’t got into solar energy very much yet, so he saw the gap in the market and set up his business. Apparently it’s mainly Brits who have settled in Spain who are more knowledgable about solar that he’s helping.
> Where they are gets a lot of sunshine, but there is a period during the winter months where they are in the shadow of some mountains and need a generator for that time. Otherwise they manage really well and can even use a washing machine.


I'm sure it would save money, could have electric air con instead of gas fires. Gas bottles are a pain.

I don't trust the Spanish government either though. The electricity companies wanted compensation if a household installed solar electric. Then there was a huge fine if the system wasn't registered. It seems easier if the house is off grid.

Trouble is finding someone to trust! I think until I see the spanish installing it I'll not risk it.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Electric under blanket on the bed. Uses a tiny amount of electricity but keep you toasty. I have mine on low overnight and it's bliss. Cats love it too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We’ve been talking about an electric blanket @Jaf but it seems like officially we shouldn’t have one as we’ve got a Tempur mattress. Pesky.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We’ve been talking about an electric blanket @Jaf but it seems like officially we shouldn’t have one as we’ve got a Tempur mattress. Pesky.


I have a fleecy one from Aldi an have it over me when I sit downstairs. Loki loves it and when I plug it in he is straight on there as it keeps his chops warm.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't need an electric blanket - I've got a Lily !!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Haven't used a electric blanket for years, if it really gets cold I've git 4 wheatbags I put in the microwave for a few mins, and spread them around the bed it soon warms it up and they stay warm for ages.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You could get an over one @Mrs Funkin - we have a lovely furry one which is an Alaskan throw - it can go on the bed or the sofa. I was a bit worried about the cats claws but they don’t bother with it except for lying on it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I don't need an electric blanket - I've got a Lily !!!


Same here...I just employ the dogs as hot water bottles. The girls keep my feet nice and warm and Alfie likes to stretch himself along my back so Im usually nice and toastie!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

@Boxer123 and @huckybuck could you tell me a bit more about heated blankets that you can sit under please? My only experience of heated blankets is the type made infelixible due to the wires but we are talking many years ago. 
I am very concerned about keeping my elderly mum warm while worrying how she is going to pay for electricity/gas. Obviously she has blankets over her and wears cardigans but has to wear nightwear due to her personal care needs. A heated blanket/throw sounds ideal but I've never seen one. I take it they are flexible and can be tucked around you? Are they washable, can they cope with minor liquid spills, can they be controlled or are they just on/off? Also because I am useless at googling what are they actually called as i still can only find what look like blankets designed to lie flat for beds only but know that is just down to me! Thank you.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I have a 4in mattress topper, that keeps the chill from under the bed. I've also a 3.5tog spare quilt I can put over the bed which raises the tog to 18.5 if I need extra warmth.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

A spare duvet under the bottom sheet works well too.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

3dogs2cats said:


> @Boxer123 and @huckybuck could you tell me a bit more about heated blankets that you can sit under please? My only experience of heated blankets is the type made infelixible due to the wires but we are talking many years ago.
> I am very concerned about keeping my elderly mum warm while worrying how she is going to pay for electricity/gas. Obviously she has blankets over her and wears cardigans but has to wear nightwear due to her personal care needs. A heated blanket/throw sounds ideal but I've never seen one. I take it they are flexible and can be tucked around you? Are they washable, can they cope with minor liquid spills, can they be controlled or are they just on/off? Also because I am useless at googling what are they actually called as i still can only find what look like blankets designed to lie flat for beds only but know that is just down to me! Thank you.


Mine looks like this (I’m not the model in the picture  ). Mum got mine from Aldi but if you Google heated over blanket loads will come up. Mine is washable at 30 you just need to disconnect the plug. It needs to be plugged in which can be a pain depending on where your plug socket is.

It has a remote control so you can turn the heat up and down and it will switch itself off after a couple of hours. I would sit with it over my knees whilst in online meetings. My last cottage was freezing so this was a life saver. Only problem I has was fighting Loki for it as soon as I plug it in he would jump on it !


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Mine looks like this (I’m not the model in the picture  ). Mum got mine from Aldi but if you Google heated over blanket loads will come up. Mine is washable at 30 you just need to disconnect the plug. It needs to be plugged in which can be a pain depending on where your plug socket is.
> 
> It has a remote control so you can turn the heat up and down and it will switch itself off after a couple of hours. I would sit with it over my knees whilst in online meetings. My last cottage was freezing so this was a life saver. Only problem I has was fighting Loki for it as soon as I plug it in he would jump on it !


Oh thank you that is great, the plug socket is an issue but not a huge one as heating will definitely have to be on first thing in the morning when mum is washed so carers won't need to put on blanket then when I arrive I can with a bit of crawling on knees access plug 😆 once in bed and I leave I can then unplug. A blanket sounds like it might be ideal for our situation so will get on with a bit of researching 
Thank you


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh thank you that is great, the plug socket is an issue but not a huge one as heating will definitely have to be on first thing in the morning when mum is washed so carers won't need to put on blanket then when I arrive I can with a bit of crawling on knees access plug 😆 once in bed and I leave I can then unplug. A blanket sounds like it might be ideal for our situation so will get on with a bit of researching
> Thank you


I used an extension lead as I didn’t have many plug sockets. Loki highly recommends.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

From MSE. I really do need to get a microwave or slow cooker.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> From MSE. I really do need to get a microwave or slow cooker.
> View attachment 576632


Get both!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You can get cheap and cheerful microwaves that are simple to use and don’t cost much. It’s a bit like washing machines that have a dozen different programs and over time you find you only use 2 of them. We bought a little microwave with just a timer knob to twist, not an electronic thing that you have to keep pressing to get the right time. There’s a lot to be said for simplicity.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> You can get cheap and cheerful microwaves that are simple to use and don’t cost much. It’s a bit like washing machines that have a dozen different programs and over time you find you only use 2 of them. We bought a little microwave with just a timer knob to twist, not an electronic thing that you have to keep pressing to get the right time. There’s a lot to be said for simplicity.


I don’t have one because they take up surface space but I think one could be useful.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m putting a slow cooker on my shopping list having seen the low cost of using compared to a dual fuel cooker … mine is gas hob, electric oven.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I’m putting a slow cooker on my shopping list having seen the low cost of using compared to a dual fuel cooker … mine is gas hob, electric oven.


Mine is all electric. Slow cookers seem reasonably priced.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I’m putting a slow cooker on my shopping list having seen the low cost of using compared to a dual fuel cooker … mine is gas hob, electric oven.


OMG you will LOVE it

I adore mine. We can do 4-6 meals in it. Going to start cooking in it next week and then freeze the excess for when the energy prices go up.

Should have a fair few put aside by October

Don't get a little one


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> From MSE. I really do need to get a microwave or slow cooker.
> View attachment 576632


Do you know what they base the calculation on? I'm just wondering if our microwave combi oven would be better to use as main oven rather than electric oven...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Do you know what they base the calculation on? I'm just wondering if our microwave combi oven would be better to use as main oven rather than electric oven...


Im not sure they didn’t mention that.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@3dogs2cats we have this one which is pretty expensive but looks lovely and is quite warm and heavy even when not switched on.









Dreamland Alaskan Husky Faux Fur Heated Throw


The Dreamland Luxury Faux Fur Heated Throw is made from super soft faux Alaskan husky fur. Costs 1p a night to run & warms in 5 minutes. 3 year guarantee.




www.lakeland.co.uk





Dreamland seem to make good blankets and Lakeland do a decent selection of them (as do Dunelm). I also spotted a heated poncho in Lakeland too.

Silent night make them as well.

As an aside I also have electric rechargeable hand warmers which I use for winter golf - I bought them for my Nanny D too (who had reynauds) and she found them useful. They get really hot and would last a full round (approx 4 hours) on the highest setting.

Deal: OCOOPA Hand Warmers, 1-Pack Hand Warmer Rechargeable, Electronic Pocket Heater, 5200mAh Power Bank Portable, Heat Therapy Great for Raynauds Sufferers Pain Relief, Best Tech Gifts https://amzn.eu/d/0fzGfq6


The higher the MHz the longer and hotter they stay.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Do you know what they base the calculation on? I'm just wondering if our microwave combi oven would be better to use as main oven rather than electric oven...


I always use the smaller microwave combi oven, the big oven has only been on a few times when we have people staying or it’s Christmas. It takes only a few minutes to get to heat and holds it well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love my slow cooker too. I’ve got a very old Crock pot which I’ve had for about 20 years and also a newer Swan one which is slightly bigger. The crock pot is lovely because it’s made of crock lol but the swan is just as good and has the added benefit of a glass lid.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I got my son a microwave free on nextdoor! And my aunt upgraded her air fryer so have him her old one.
Apart from a tiny bit of food on the roof, which cleaned up easily, the microwave is like new


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> You can get cheap and cheerful microwaves that are simple to use and don’t cost much. It’s a bit like washing machines that have a dozen different programs and over time you find you only use 2 of them. We bought a little microwave with just a timer knob to twist, not an electronic thing that you have to keep pressing to get the right time. There’s a lot to be said for simplicity.


I prefer my electronic one 
I can get more precise timing; useful for stuff like softening butter


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I gave up my full size cooker and now use something similar to this, but without the rotisserie.









Tower DYT14045 42L Mini Oven with Hobs and Rotisserie Function - Black


Buy the Tower 42L Mini Oven with Hobs and Rotisserie Function - Black at Robert Dyas online. Free Click & Collect on this product or Free Standard Home Delivery when you spend over £50




www.robertdyas.co.uk





Its great as I live alone so rarely cook that much in the oven.

The problem i have with my slow cooker is whatever I batch cook rarely makes it to the freezer as I keep dipping in for another bowl full. It tastes better the second day.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

You'd think I'd know this
But
Is it more cost effective to just have a side lamp on, than the main light
Or
Does it depend on the wattage of the bulb 
ie a 60w bulb will use the same whether in lamp or main light

Thank you


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

@mrs phas it also depends on what type of bulb you're using; standard, LED, or halogen.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

After using microvave ovens for many years (1st one in 1976 or thereabouts). Whichever make you go for I strongly recommend getting one with a stainless steel interior. They are a bit more expensive but you wont need to replace them so often. Many other interiors flake after a year or so, and can go rusty due to the steam inside. After using remember to leave the door open, at least until any condensation has gone. And give it a quick wipe while it's still warm inside, as if left to go cold you may well find it harder to remove food that has dried onto the m/w walls and ceiling. S/Steel is so much easier to wipe down.
I've had my latest m/w for 6 yrs with no sign of condensation damage.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wahing up liquide, put falf in another bottle and top up with water, is still does the job and lasts twice as long.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> @3dogs2cats we have this one which is pretty expensive but looks lovely and is quite warm and heavy even when not switched on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, the blankets look lovely i'm thinking of getting myself one too. I'm liking the sound of Hand warmers also. I imagine things like these will be short supply come mid winter and probably shoot up I'm price too so best I start shopping for them now!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> You'd think I'd know this
> But
> Is it more cost effective to just have a side lamp on, than the main light
> Or
> ...


It doesn't matter what fitting it's in, the bulb wattage is the important thing. I've been replacing my 60watt bulbs with 8watt led bulbs. These new ones seem better than the old low energy bulbs which took ages to get bright and stopped working a lot. Philips do a good bulb which have lasted a year so far.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Deguslave said:


> @mrs phas it also depends on what type of bulb you're using; standard, LED, or halogen.





Jaf said:


> It doesn't matter what fitting it's in, the bulb wattage is the important thing. I've been replacing my 60watt bulbs with 8watt led bulbs. These new ones seem better than the old low energy bulbs which took ages to get bright and stopped working a lot. Philips do a good bulb which have lasted a year so far.


Thank you both
I'm guessing the led ones, 
whilst more expensive initially, 
are the better in the long run then


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Our houses will be so cold we will be able to turn off our fridges to save the electric  .


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Kaily said:


> Our houses will be so cold we will be able to turn off our fridges to save the electric  .


They will actually turn themselves off if it gets cold enough, at least mine always does when the outside temp drops to below freezing!

Brought my soup maker out now the weather is starting to turn. Got to be my favourite bit of kitchen kit. Its basically just a kettle but you can chuck any old veg in (even stuff thats starting to go bendy or iffy), add beans for cheap protein and you have a very cheap meal. Heat the extra in the microwave and its low energy to cook too.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh I’d forgotten about my soup maker. I love it too. Thought it was such a gimmick when you could make soup in a saucepan but was I wrong. I’ve even made quick chilli in it lol!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Why don’t I always shop at Aldi?? I’ve just shopped there and saved loads.
I usually drive past there on the way home, and then shop in the local Co-Op.

Maybe there are ethical reasons? I don’t know, but at the moment sadly I can’t afford to be ethical.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are things like reductions in fuel bills if you have an illness that requires you to be kept warm? Genuinely asking for a friend😁
She has a form of blood cancer plus severe raynauds syndrome and has to keep at least one room warm enough or she suffers badly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I share your pain @Linda Weasel - it’s so hard. I try to buy British and free range as much as I can but I’m spending so much on stuff for Oscar (and chucking/donating so much, let alone all his medications etc) that I have to save on food for us.

My bargain of the day was in Lidl. I have kind of seen their £1.50 fruit and veg boxes at the end of the till area but never really looked. Anyway, they had one today that had a 400g punnet of strawbs, a pack of three sweet peppers, pack of six flat peaches, 1kg carrots, four bananas, corn on the cob, 12 loose potatoes, three loose red onions, net of easy peelers and two packs of romaine lettuce. Ridiculous bargain and honestly the only thing I’d say is that the outside of the romaines look a bit sad. Everything else seems good. Can’t get a punnet of strawbs for that price - and they are in date until 3rd September. I shall check these boxes out again. Anyone near Lidl, that Isn’t on the bus, definitely worth looking.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Does anyone know if there are things like reductions in fuel bills if you have an illness that requires you to be kept warm? Genuinely asking for a friend😁
> She has a form of blood cancer plus severe raynauds syndrome and has to keep at least one room warm enough or she suffers badly.











Help with your energy bills | Disability charity Scope UK


Warm Home Discount (WHD), Cold Weather Payments and Winter Fuel Payments can help you with the cost of your gas and electricity bills.




www.scope.org.uk




She could see what she is entitled to here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve had a squizz at the CAB site too @Siskin - might be worth a read.









Grants and benefits to help you pay your energy bills


Grants, benefits and other support, including Warm Home Discount, Winter Fuel Payment and Cold Weather Payment.




www.citizensadvice.org.uk


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmm nothing obvious in both those links, thank you both for looking. Had advised her to contact the CAB yesterday, her husband is now in a care home due to a form of dementia, so a lot of outgoings currently with only pensions coming in. Obviously I don’t know what her income is, but I suspect it’s going to be above most limits.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I share your pain @Linda Weasel - it’s so hard. I try to buy British and free range as much as I can but I’m spending so much on stuff for Oscar (and chucking/donating so much, let alone all his medications etc) that I have to save on food for us.
> 
> My bargain of the day was in Lidl. I have kind of seen their £1.50 fruit and veg boxes at the end of the till area but never really looked. Anyway, they had one today that had a 400g punnet of strawbs, a pack of three sweet peppers, pack of six flat peaches, 1kg carrots, four bananas, corn on the cob, 12 loose potatoes, three loose red onions, net of easy peelers and two packs of romaine lettuce. Ridiculous bargain and honestly the only thing I’d say is that the outside of the romaines look a bit sad. Everything else seems good. Can’t get a punnet of strawbs for that price - and they are in date until 3rd September. I shall check these boxes out again. Anyone near Lidl, that Isn’t on the bus, definitely worth looking.



I've been in Lidl a few times and some things are cheaper but I hate having to wait ages at the tills when there is only one open and it's not the easyest place to shop for a mobile scooter.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> Why don’t I always shop at Aldi?? I’ve just shopped there and saved loads.
> I usually drive past there on the way home, and then shop in the local Co-Op.
> 
> Maybe there are ethical reasons? I don’t know, but at the moment sadly I can’t afford to be ethical.


I never used to shop there as one wasn’t close. Since I’ve moved we have one around the corner. I get everything I can at Aldi and the rest from Mr T. Apparently the most ethical supermarket is Waitrose so that rules me out.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Hmm nothing obvious in both those links, thank you both for looking. Had advised her to contact the CAB yesterday, her husband is now in a care home due to a form of dementia, so a lot of outgoings currently with only pensions coming in. Obviously I don’t know what her income is, but I suspect it’s going to be above most limits.


It might be worth checking if their previous jobs offer any sort of hardship funds. There is one for education and my parents would qualify for the RAF benevolent fund even though they served years ago. As she has cancer there is also Macmillan financial grants


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The Mcmillan link looks interesting, I have sent her that. Thank you. Sadly no forces involvement


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Hmm nothing obvious in both those links, thank you both for looking. Had advised her to contact the CAB yesterday, her husband is now in a care home due to a form of dementia, so a lot of outgoings currently with only pensions coming in. Obviously I don’t know what her income is, but I suspect it’s going to be above most limits.


I've just used the phrase "energy price help for disabled" to search Google - and got quite a lot of hits. Unfortunately don't have time right now to check them out but might be worth looking into.

Depending on whether your friend is in receipt of any disability related benefits or is on low income they may be entitled to the government's Warm Home Discount Scheme - Warm Home Discount Scheme which is usually available through the winter months (providing that it is restarted in November this year.)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That’s a shame @Happy Paws2 - our Lidl is rather spacious in the aisles, lots of room for scooters. As for the checkouts, well I try not to worry as it’s one of the reasons it’s cheaper. I have certain things I only buy from Lidl as they are much nicer than Tesco/Sainsbugs.

I don’t usually shop at Waitrose any longer but I’ve got some £4 off £20 vouchers and also £10 of £40 at M&S with my Sparks card, so I’ll probably use them as I’m out and about. We have a Waitrose right by work, so not even out of my way


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm going to seriously have to consider an air fryer. I've looked at a few but can't seem to find what I really want to know which is, can you cook more than one thing at the same time, chips and burgers for example, or roast potatoes and chicken. I mean actually in the fryer at the same time.
Also as space is limited in my kitchen I don't want a huge machine, but it does need to be big enough to cook a meat and 2 veg type meal for two people at the same time.
I expect there will be sales on for cooking appliances as everyone seems interested in buying one or another. If I see any I'll be sure to share.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cully said:


> I'm going to seriously have to consider an air fryer. I've looked at a few but can't seem to find what I really want to know which is, can you cook more than one thing at the same time, chips and burgers for example, or roast potatoes and chicken. I mean actually in the fryer at the same time.
> Also as space is limited in my kitchen I don't want a huge machine, but it does need to be big enough to cook a meat and 2 veg type meal for two people at the same time.
> I expect there will be sales on for cooking appliances as everyone seems interested in buying one or another. If I see any I'll be sure to share.


I think you need to be looking at the multi cooker types that have separate areas that cook different things, theres a lot to choose from
I like the Ninja ones, they are expensive but seem good quality. Here’s a link to one which looks to be be what you would want








Ninja Air Fryer MAX AF160UK - Buy Direct From Ninja UK


Thanks to the Ninja AF160UK Air Fryer MAX 5.2L, you can cook tasty meals and snacks for the whole house, using little to no oil! Buy direct for free delivery!




ninjakitchen.co.uk


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And Salter do this one. It’s on Amazon so have a read of the reviews.









Salter EK4548 Dual Air Fryer,Double Drawer Non-Stick Cooking, Sync & Match Cook Function,2 XL Frying Trays For Independent Cooking, 8.2L,Sensor Touch Display With 12 Presets,1450-1750W,Black/Silver : Amazon.co.uk: Home & Kitchen


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Salter EK4548 Dual Air Fryer,Double Drawer Non-Stick Cooking, Sync & Match Cook Function,2 XL Frying Trays For Independent Cooking, 8.2L,Sensor Touch Display With 12 Presets,1450-1750W,Black/Silver at Amazon UK.



smile.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I've just checked and it's best to have the freezer full and the fridge 2/3 full. Can put freezer blocks to fill freezer.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaf said:


> I've just checked and it's best to have the freezer full and the fridge 2/3 full. Can put freezer blocks to fill freezer.


I've filled mine up with bread, quite cheap to do, makes room when you eat one and they are going to be far more expensive soon!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I need to defrost mine before I refill it. I can do that tomorrow as its almost empty.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rona said:


> they are going to be far more expensive soon!


I just popped to the shops for some bread and it is already shocking how much the basics cost.
But I eat too much anyways and need to lose weight so Im cutting right back and hopefully gaining pounds by losing pounds!LOL
Also Im getting better at switching off my vampire appliances. I still like stuff to be mostly fully charged but now Im plugging things in just to charge them and not just leaving them on charge when not in use.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Siskin said:


> And Salter do this one. It’s on Amazon so have a read of the reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks v much for the links. I checked them both out and loved the Salter, especially that it's dual baskets. Guess what though. Delivery in 1-2 months. What????
I've looked elsewhere for it but it's either overpriced or not in stock. It's just as I expected, that everyone is looking for similar cost cutting items and everywhere is sold out 😫 .
Tbh I've been browsing and researching them all day and I'm fed up to the back teeth now. So much choice........🤬
I'm unsure now whether a _single_ basket will be big enough to cook something like chicken and chips for 2 people at the same time.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I liked the look of the Salter too. I keep swinging about with these, first I think I will get one then before I even think any further I talk myself out of it. My main concern is that I wouldn’t use it enough to justify the expense. I don’t like cooking and just want simple stuff I can wallop on the oven for half an hour. OH is a bit more adventurous but has a tendency to make things he really likes that I’m a bit iffy about and then only has the odd few days that he‘s keen to make something along with making a big mess and asking where things are and have we got this that and the other


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I've just sorted out the freezer and found a bag of mushroom which are dated this month., so I've chucked them in the slow cooker with a couple of jars of cheap pasta sauce and some pasta shapes.

Should be a nice when cooked with a few cheese shavings and some fresh baked crusty bread.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Siskin
I think talking myself out of buying something is my biggest problem, whether it's clothes or kitchen gadgets etc. I just don't seem to be able to make decisions any more. Sometimes I get upset over whether to have tea of coffee. Daft I know!
I found this and am very tempted. What do you think?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/MONCOOK-Double-Air-Fryer-Simultaneously/dp/B09BG1YCP


If link doesn't work just type in Moncook dual air fryer.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

It looks good, but a quick search found quite a price range.

On Amazon it £110, but on Water Stone Home its only £59.11

I'd shop around for the best deal.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cully said:


> @Siskin
> I think talking myself out of buying something is my biggest problem, whether it's clothes or kitchen gadgets etc. I just don't seem to be able to make decisions any more. Sometimes I get upset over whether to have tea of coffee. Daft I know!
> I found this and am very tempted. What do you think?
> 
> ...


Looks interesting. I had a read through of the questions and also the reviews and I noticed a couple of things. One was that the maximum heat is up to 200c, some things need to be hotter really such as chips, the other thing I noticed from someone was that there was a complaint that after a while one drawer wasn’t heating up as much as the other side and another person who had the same issue said that the drawer finally stopped working. It is an unknown make so don’t know what the customer service would be like


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Deguslave said:


> It looks good, but a quick search found quite a price range.
> 
> On Amazon it £110, but on Water Stone Home its only £59.11
> 
> I'd shop around for the best deal.


Never heard of them, not down here anyway.


Siskin said:


> Looks interesting. I had a read through of the questions and also the reviews and I noticed a couple of things. One was that the maximum heat is up to 200c, some things need to be hotter really such as chips, the other thing I noticed from someone was that there was a complaint that after a while one drawer wasn’t heating up as much as the other side and another person who had the same issue said that the drawer finally stopped working. It is an unknown make so don’t know what the customer service would be like


There were quite a lot of reviews so not surprised a few were negative. even so I'm very drawn to it so will sleep on it.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Cully said:


> Never heard of them, not down here anyway.
> 
> There were quite a lot of reviews so not surprised a few were negative. even so I'm very drawn to it so will sleep on it.


Here's a link to their website. MONCOOK Double Air Fryer – 4.5 L x 2 Independent Zones – Smart Finish Ensuring Both Finish Simultaneously – Digital LED Display Airfryer With 12 Pre-Set Cooking Programs – Healthy Oil-free Fryer | Water Stone Home


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well, just treated myself to a nice cosy looking heated blanket. I think its going to be more cost effective to manage with a heated throw for me and a heated pad for the dogs for as much as possible (especially as its just me and them at home)....maybe save the heater for freezing weather!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone got one of these or do they know if they are any good. we were thinking of getting one..



Amazon.co.uk


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

The problem, imo, with these gadgets are that they are so large and take up so much counter space. I saw something on TV which said that although some are cheaper to run per hour, things like a site cooker would be on for hours longer than the alternative, the costs are similar 
A microwave came out top for cost saving.

I'm also a lazy cook so roast things in foil to save washing up  

I do cook new potatoes and veg in the microwave though (unless for more than two people)


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Those with soup makers, can you cook things like beans/quinoa in them?
That is something I might invesr in as I eat soup every day in colder months.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Found this online which may help people. As a number of items are by kwh it can applied to other things that are the same


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Ref power saving appliances. I’ve got a combi oven/microwave. Great if there’s only one or two of you.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Linda Weasel said:


> Ref power saving appliances. I’ve got a combi oven/microwave. Great if there’s only one or two of you.


That]s what I was thinking of getting. What make do you have?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> That]s what I was thinking of getting. What make do you have?


We have one too. It’s a fitted one rather then freestanding and is a Neff


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have just ordered a mini oven it will be so much easier for me and it will do everything we need, no more bending down.



Amazon.co.uk



We had thought about some of the other types, air cooker etc.. but thinking about it a normal small oven is better for us.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Does anyone have a DriBuddy? (Sorry if this has been discussed already) we don't have a tumble dryer and looking at ways we will be able to dry clothes without having to have the radiators on. Did look at the heated airers too but they seem to take an awfully long time to dry the clothes.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@GingerNinja you can definitely cook pulses in them (I do give them a stir while cooking though as they can have a tendency to stick/burn on the hot plate). I haven’t tried beans from raw tbf as I tend to use tinned cooked and add towards the end. Same with other cooked pulses. But I have made dhal in mine and minestrone with raw lentils. (A normal cooking of soup is between 15 and 20/25 mins depending on smooth or chunky so just add in at the beginning or halfway through depending what it is).


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Emlar said:


> Does anyone have a DriBuddy? (Sorry if this has been discussed already) we don't have a tumble dryer and looking at ways we will be able to dry clothes without having to have the radiators on. Did look at the heated airers too but they seem to take an awfully long time to dry the clothes.


I use a dehumidifier during the winter months. They are quite cheap to run, cheaper then any heating options anyways. Although it might take an extra day for your clothes to dry fully.




huckybuck said:


> @GingerNinja you can definitely cook pulses in them (I do give them a stir while cooking though as they can have a tendency to stick/burn on the hot plate). I haven’t tried beans from raw tbf as I tend to use tinned cooked and add towards the end. Same with other cooked pulses. But I have made dhal in mine and minestrone with raw lentils. (A normal cooking of soup is between 15 and 20/25 mins depending on smooth or chunky so just add in at the beginning or halfway through depending what it is).


True... the only issue is the fact that starchy foods will burn the bottom. Most of my soup maker food (whilst very tasty) comes out an unpleasant colour because I 'line' the bottom with some frozen spinach or cabbage to stop it burning!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> I use a dehumidifier during the winter months. They are quite cheap to run, cheaper then any heating options anyways. Although it might take an extra day for your clothes to dry fully.
> 
> 
> 
> True... the only issue is the fact that starchy foods will burn the bottom. Most of my soup maker food (whilst very tasty) comes out an unpleasant colour because I 'line' the bottom with some frozen spinach or cabbage to stop it burning!


That’s such a good idea!!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Cleo38 said:


> That]s what I was thinking of getting. What make do you have?


It’s a Zanussi. Must be at least 10 years old! There are probably even more energy energy efficient ones on the market now. It has a pre heat for the oven that’s really fast.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

catz4m8z said:


> I use a dehumidifier during the winter months. They are quite cheap to run, cheaper then any heating options anyways. Although it might take an extra day for your clothes to dry fully.
> 
> 
> 
> True... the only issue is the fact that starchy foods will burn the bottom. Most of my soup maker food (whilst very tasty) comes out an unpleasant colour because I 'line' the bottom with some frozen spinach or cabbage to stop it burning!


I don't _know_, but just wondering if steeping in water for a while before cooking would remove the starch, or at least enough to prevent sticking.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> I don't _know_, but just wondering if steeping in water for a while before cooking would remove the starch, or at least enough to prevent sticking.


You might have a point - I do rinse pulses. I tend to add cooked ones about 5 mins before the end now.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

We deliberated for an age and decided to buy a DriBuddy. It arrived today so can update with my thoughts and how well it works (or not!) if anyone is interested?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Emlar said:


> We deliberated for an age and decided to buy a DriBuddy. It arrived today so can update with my thoughts and how well it works (or not!) if anyone is interested?


Will be interested to read this as I have been wondering about one of these (and keep talking myself out of them)🙄


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Siskin said:


> Will be interested to read this as I have been wondering about one of these (and keep talking myself out of them)🙄


Kept talking ourselves out of it too! And debating back and forth between this and a heated airer. Have made space in the spare room today, so will test it out tomorrow 👍🏻🤞🏻


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> *I use a dehumidifier during the winter months. They are quite cheap to run, cheaper then any heating options anyways. Although it might take an extra day for your clothes to dry fully.*
> 
> 
> 
> True... the only issue is the fact that starchy foods will burn the bottom. Most of my soup maker food (whilst very tasty) comes out an unpleasant colour because I 'line' the bottom with some frozen spinach or cabbage to stop it burning!


I got a dehumidifier having read about them on here, my bedroom gets so cold and damp in the winter, it'll be my first winter with it and I'm hoping it'll mean I don't need to heat the room as much. 
Re drying clothes, I have been amazed at just how good it is with helping to dry them, rather than taking three days to dry, it only takes one day now, it's a huge improvement. My only issue is the clothes still dry hard/stiff, I was hoping with the dehumidifier drying them faster it would stop that, sadly not.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I got a dehumidifier having read about them on here, my bedroom gets so cold and damp in the winter, it'll be my first winter with it and I'm hoping it'll mean I don't need to heat the room as much.
> Re drying clothes, I have been amazed at just how good it is with helping to dry them, rather than taking three days to dry, it only takes one day now, it's a huge improvement. My only issue is the clothes still dry hard/stiff, I was hoping with the dehumidifier drying them faster it would stop that, sadly not.


Your dehumidifier will produce some heat, as well as helping dry the place out. To stop them going stiff they either need a brief spell when still slightly damp in a tumble drier, or to be dried outside in a breeze. You could try using less detergent, some sources suggest adding some white vinegar to the wash and/or rinse. Not sure that won't leave them smelling like a chip shop though!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Your dehumidifier will produce some heat, as well as helping dry the place out. To stop them going stiff they either need a brief spell when still slightly damp in a tumble drier, or to be dried outside in a breeze. You could try using less detergent, some sources suggest adding some white vinegar to the wash and/or rinse. Not sure that won't leave them smelling like a chip shop though!


Thank you. Think I'll hang them to dry, then finish off in the tumble dryer then. 
Not sure about the white vinegar - I don't fancy eau de chip shop lol


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> some sources suggest adding some white vinegar to the wash and/or rinse. Not sure that won't leave them smelling like a chip shop though!


I can confirm that as long as you use plain old fashioned white vinegar
Your towels will be as soft as if done in tumble, without the spoiling of the absorbency that tumbles so often cause
And
Not smell like a chippy


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> I can confirm that as long as you use plain old fashioned white vinegar
> Your towels will be as soft as if done in tumble, without the spoiling of the absorbency that tumbles so often cause
> And
> Not smell like a chippy


Is this suitable white vinegar?
groceries.asda.com/product/malt-vinegar/asda-distilled-malt-vinegar/19241

I can never find one that isn't malt.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Got the dribuddi set up and a wash load in! Was super easy to set up. Looks big enough to hold a decent amount of washing, but not too big it takes over the room. 

We don't have a tumble dryer, so usually have to dry things on the radiators. Hoping to not have the heating on so much this winter so fingers crossed this works!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Kaily said:


> Is this suitable white vinegar?
> groceries.asda.com/product/malt-vinegar/asda-distilled-malt-vinegar/19241
> 
> I can never find one that isn't malt.


Tis the very one I use


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> Tis the very one I use


Perfect, thanks .

In the wash or rinse?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> Tis the very one I use


How much do you put in?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Kaily said:


> Perfect, thanks .
> 
> In the wash or rinse?


I use it instead of softener



SbanR said:


> How much do you put in?


I use an old softener cap, and put about half the amount as it shows for the softener


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Have tried out the DriBuddi today! Took about 2 hours to dry the clothes. A couple were still slightly damp on the sleeves I think where they were touching the side. So just left them hanging with the window open. Can fit about 12 items in there. Could fit more but I think then they would take longer to dry as closer together. Better than having the radiators on to try and dry things! The room didn't get stuffy and damp either.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> I use it instead of softener
> 
> 
> I use an old softener cap, and put about half the amount as it shows for the softener


Does it really not smell at all??? I am tempted to try lol


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Does it really not smell at all??? I am tempted to try lol


Honest to god, x my heart
I used it on my kids school clothes (it even got red school paint out!)
No way would I have ever let my kids go to school, smelling like a chippy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Randomly came across this as an idea for a slow cooker - thought it genius if it works and for the crafters amongst everyone!!!

Wonderbag Non-Electric Slow Cooker | Eco Friendly and Energy Reducing | African Batik Green (Large) https://amzn.eu/d/7qdbk99


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That’s crazy! How does it work?!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That’s crazy! How does it work?!


You heat up whatever it is you are cooking, a casserole perhaps, then put it on the bag and leave for up to 8 hours it’s claimed. My main fear would be meat that may not be cooked properly to kill off any bugs.. it does seem to work though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I suppose as long as it keeps the food at a high enough temp in the same way a slow cooker does (or indeed burying hot pots in the ground) it will be safe.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've had my Russell Hobs Mini oven 5 days now and so far I'm very pleased with it, it heats up quickly I've haven't burnt anything yet. I'll find out more when I try Sunday lunch tomorrow. So far so Good.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Russell Hobs Mini oven


How much does that save?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How much does that save?


To be honest I have know idea, I don't know how things work OH normally works those out but at the moment his not up to things like that, but it's a lot quicker than my gas oven and it's still cooks for a while after I switch it off and I don't need it on so high.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I suppose as long as it keeps the food at a high enough temp in the same way a slow cooker does (or indeed burying hot pots in the ground) it will be safe.


I thought that.
It’s like the hay oven that the Boy Scouts use.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Anyone looking for a small (1.5l ) slow cooker, Poundland have them for £10


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

I've recently found the app 'Olio'. For people to give away food or items for free. Similar to free cycle if anyone has used that before, but food also. And a few places, such as Tesco, give food at the end of the day to be collected rather than thrown away.

Seems good so far! I've given around 10 items away, all picked up promptly and when people say they will pick them up.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve used Olio and one of my friends is an ambassador for them (picks up from Tesco). She barely pays for food any more!!! She also introduced me to Too Good To Go but I had to stop myself using that - the Greggs one was mad!!! I’d often get a great big bag of goodies for £3!!! Apparently the Morrisons groceries are brilliant.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Any thoughts on these new types of heaters that are being advertised a lot lately? 
















You know that saying about being too good to be true!?!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im pretty sure that fan heaters are one of the more expensive options TBH. Its what I use but thats because I dont have central heating so just try to keep one room well insulated and use the fan heater there when it gets really cold.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Too Good To Go is an app that offers grocery and food packages cheap at the end of the day to save waste.

i.e. M&S food store at local garage … £12 worth for £4.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Any thoughts on these new types of heaters that are being advertised a lot lately?
> View attachment 577613
> 
> View attachment 577612
> ...


Guess it depends on what you want from the heater. I don't think it would be massively expensive to run - maybe £1 or so a day. But given its size, I doubt it would heat very much. My assumption would be it's going to heat a small square around wherever it's plugged in - certainly wouldn't heat an average-sized room.

I've seen calculations that say you need 10w per square foot.... and I've just googled and found that the average room size in a new build home is 184 sq ft so you'd need 1840w to heat a room that size. So this heater would heat a bit over a quarter of that.

If you sat at a desk all day I could see this being useful to just heat the space around a desk maybe (and desks tend to have nearby plugs). I imagine if you were trying to keep yourself warm watching TV you might have to move your sofa closer to a plug (or use an extension lead).


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

My small studio flat is 189sq ft and that includes the bedroom area.
I'm trying to work out whether it would be cheaper than using my gas CH. I have a feeling my CH will be cheaper. I'll have to look back at previous winter bills.
Tbh I don't really want to add to my electric usage if poss but would if I thought these heaters are better/cheaper.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Too Good To Go is an app that offers grocery and food packages cheap at the end of the day to save waste.
> 
> i.e. M&S food store at local garage … £12 worth for £4.


I'll look into that. I live near Tesco if they are doing it too.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> My small studio flat is 189sq ft and that includes the bedroom area.
> I'm trying to work out whether it would be cheaper than using my gas CH. I have a feeling my CH will be cheaper. I'll have to look back at previous winter bills.
> Tbh I don't really want to add to my electric usage if poss but would if I thought these heaters are better/cheaper.


Ah so in a studio flat maybe this would be a benefit. I would have thought it might be cheaper than gas - but it depends on what size your boiler is. I think an average boiler is about £1 an hour. Do you have a separate boiler or are you on some kind of system heating for the flats?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> My small studio flat is 189sq ft and that includes the bedroom area.
> I'm trying to work out whether it would be cheaper than using my gas CH. I have a feeling my CH will be cheaper. I'll have to look back at previous winter bills.
> Tbh I don't really want to add to my electric usage if poss but would if I thought these heaters are better/cheaper.


Just to say as well that you may be better off looking at something more efficient than one of these plug in ones that can output more heat. 

It might be more expensive to buy, but could save money overall. I recently bought an electric heater for my studio and had a look at the various options across oil radiators, panel heaters and fan heaters. It looked to me that oil radiators worked out quite economically because they give out heat when heating up, but also retain the heat when switched off. Unlike fan heaters for example which only give out heat when on. I found a quite good guide so I will see if I can find it.

In the end I went for an electric cast iron heater for the same reason as the oil. The cast iron heats up and then stays warm heating the space when turned off. It was a bit pricey, tho managed to get an end of line shop floor item so it was half the price it sells for new. At the moment it's been 3 or 4 degrees here some mornings so I switch it on for half an hour and it takes the chill out all morning.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

How to choose the best energy-efficient heater for you | OVO Energy


Are you looking for the right space heater to keep you warm and cut down on household bills? Read our guide to the best energy-efficient electric heaters.




www.ovoenergy.com





This might help @Cully


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Psygon ,each flat has its own combi boiler.
I haven't switched my heating on yet but when I do it is usually on first thing for about an hour to take the chill off. Then after I've finished cooking about 6-7pm for an hour or as long as it's cold, until I go to bed.
We only have windows on one side of the flat and it gets sun all day. Unfortunately it also can be very cold as we get the cold air off the sea. 
I've bought a heating pad, initially to help with back and leg pain. But I can see it being used to put over my legs when I'm at my desk, which is in a cold spot.
Ooh, thanks for that link. I'm with OVO.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> @Psygon ,each flat has its own combi boiler.
> I haven't switched my heating on yet but when I do it is usually on first thing for about an hour to take the chill off. Then after I've finished cooking about 6-7pm for an hour or as long as it's cold, until I go to bed.
> We only have windows on one side of the flat and it gets sun all day. Unfortunately it also can be very cold as we get the cold air off the sea.
> I've bought a heating pad, initially to help with back and leg pain. But I can see it being used to put over my legs when I'm at my desk, which is in a cold spot.
> Ooh, thanks for that link. I'm with OVO.


Do you know if it's a normal combi boiler or a condensing combi boiler? I know in some cases condensing combi boilers are not set up to be as efficient as they could be, so there are settings you can change to save money.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Do you know if it's a normal combi boiler or a condensing combi boiler? I know in some cases condensing combi boilers are not set up to be as efficient as they could be, so there are settings you can change to save money.


Not sure. I'll have to check. I've got the installation manual somewhere so it's probably in there. Have to be tomorrow now, I'm shattered.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I think gas is always cheaper to run than electric. I have bottled gas fires and they use tiny amounts of gas. I used oil filled electric heaters one year and they doubled the electricity bill! 

For my bathroom, where gas is dangerous, I have a 500w ceramic electric heater and it's lovely, but noisy.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Cully I agree the oil radiators are pretty good.

You could look at infrared heater panels too which are efficient but heat in a different way as they heat the person/objects rather than the air. Also good because they can be mounted on the wall/ceiling so space saving.

I'm probably going to get one for my open plan kitchen area because I sit out there whilst doing dinner etc.


----------



## Valarmorghulis (Dec 17, 2021)

I got some more insulation put in the loft recently. It's been a bit chilly outside but feels cosy indoors and - amazingly - my husband hasn't put the heating on yet! So hopefully there will be some savings to be had there


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Psygon said:


> How to choose the best energy-efficient heater for you | OVO Energy
> 
> 
> Are you looking for the right space heater to keep you warm and cut down on household bills? Read our guide to the best energy-efficient electric heaters.
> ...


I love how this article just takes it for granted that everybody has central heating! Its all 'top up' heating coz obviously you are using your central heating the rest of the time, right!?  

When Im sitting at my desk Ive found the best heating is fleece PJs, an Oodie on top, heated blanket for my lap (new this year!😁) and a hot water bottle on my feet! oooh, and hot drinks...they help too.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> I love how this article just takes it for granted that everybody has central heating! Its all 'top up' heating coz obviously you are using your central heating the rest of the time, right!?
> 
> When Im sitting at my desk Ive found the best heating is fleece PJs, an Oodie on top, heated blanket for my lap (new this year!😁) and a hot water bottle on my feet! oooh, and hot drinks...they help too.


To be fair they are an energy supplier so they probably think it's an ok assumption to make. But you're right not everyone has central heating or if they do they don't want to run it so it would be better to be more balanced in the advice. 

If I was writing a similar article I would just recommend getting a pair of tonkinese cats. There will always be one that wants to sit on you, and probably both. And it won't matter what you're doing they'll be there... Even if you don't want them to sit on you in the bath or shower 🤣


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Psygon said:


> If I was writing a similar article I would just recommend getting a pair of tonkinese cats. There will always be one that wants to sit on you, and probably both. And it won't matter what you're doing they'll be there... Even if you don't want them to sit on you in the bath or shower


awww! 😁 Ive found my teeny dogs are just the same. They are great bed warmers and probably only the same size as a hot water bottle too!
(although my best friend has Sphynx cats and apparently they arent so good as they still want to cuddle up to you in the middle of a heatwave...and they get really sweaty!!LOL).


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> If I was writing a similar article I would just recommend getting a pair of tonkinese cats. There will always be one that wants to sit on you, and probably both. And it won't matter what you're doing they'll be there... Even if you don't want them to sit on you in the bath or shower 🤣


Didn't some government official suggest getting a clowder of cats? He had to backtrack and apologise after an uproar.
Or is my memory playing tricks again  😸


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Psygon said:


> If I was writing a similar article I would just recommend getting a pair of tonkinese cats. There will always be one that wants to sit on you, and probably both. And it won't matter what you're doing they'll be there... Even if you don't want them to sit on you in the bath or shower 🤣





catz4m8z said:


> awww! 😁 Ive found my teeny dogs are just the same. They are great bed warmers and probably only the same size as a hot water bottle too!
> (although my best friend has Sphynx cats and apparently they arent so good as they still want to cuddle up to you in the middle of a heatwave...and they get really sweaty!!LOL).


Two moggies works pretty well as well - when they are in the mood! Not sure how favourably their running costs compare with a portable heater, though...

For those of you working at a desk at home and you don't have carpet, I strongly recommend getting a mat for under your feet and chair - I don't mean one of those plastic floor protectors, I mean a proper mat - I just picked up this one from IKEA: LÅNESPELARE Floor protector, 110x100 cm - IKEA

It's a trick I picked up from a friend who used to run a trade stall at events, often on bare concrete floors. She used to pack a thin door mat to stand on, and the difference it made was phenomenal in both comfort and keeping your feet warm. Just having that insulating barrier between you and the cold hard floor really helps, and when your feet are warm you feel a whole lot warmer all over  Most of me being warm but my feet feeling cold was one of my main annoyances last winter, so hopefull that's fixed now


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Two moggies works pretty well as well - when they are in the mood! Not sure how favourably their running costs compare with a portable heater, though...


I might see if I can come up with a cost comparison 😂


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have posted previously in the dog section but as food prices continue to rise people should consider looking at various FB sites where game (pheasants, deer, rabbits, pigeons, ducks, etc) are offered for *FREE *or for at very low costs.

All will be human grade meat (unless specified) & with a bit of prep will be great. I have just picked up 6 huge geese for free for my dogs (as I don't eat meat) & the bloke will have some more next week for me. 

Giving Up The Game | Facebook

Local pest controllers also offer these so again look at their websites or FB pages. There are so many options & this really is a great way to get good quality, ethical meat for a fraction of the price in supermarkets


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Does anyone use survey type sites? You answer random surveys and gain points. You can then exchange those points for money. Not loads, but I used to get at least £10/£15 a month ish, often more.

I use to use Swagbucks when I was a student, so recently started it back up. Good for just sitting at doing some surveys while you watch TV, etc.

Sign up link if you want: 






Put cash back in your wallet with Swagbucks!


Shop, Watch Videos, Discover Deals, and more to earn FREE gift cards from your favorite retailers - get started today.




www.swagbucks.com





I have noticed that there aren't as many options for earning the points though than there used to be. Does anyone know of any better ones?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Emlar said:


> Does anyone use survey type sites? You answer random surveys and gain points. You can then exchange those points for money. Not loads, but I used to get at least £10/£15 a month ish, often more.
> 
> I use to use Swagbucks when I was a student, so recently started it back up. Good for just sitting at doing some surveys while you watch TV, etc.
> 
> ...


I use prolific and get on really well with it. We get some spend I put towards dog field use.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Something I noticed a few days ago. More people there are in a room, the warmer it is. So invite all your friends round and keep warm together having a good old chat


Ive notice dog food going up since I last bought some, it’s gone up a lot on Zooplus where I normally get it. Currently Amazon is the cheapest


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

I have used one of these for years. I switch on the evening in my living room or where ever I am working. Dries my clothes on damp days when I cannot line dry) and keeps me warm. If I leave it switches off, most clothes dry overnight. Only heavy wools need a little longer in the airing cupboard. 









Dry:Soon 3 Tier Heated Electric Clothes Airer


Dry:Soon 3 tier electric airer is cheaper than tumble drying & kinder to clothes. 21m of drying space for 15kg of washing. Free P&P. 3 Year Guarantee.




www.lakeland.co.uk


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Ive notice dog food going up since I last bought some, it’s gone up a lot on Zooplus where I normally get it. Currently Amazon is the cheapest



I know things out up but....Last week I noticed the dog food we used give Dillon that was just over £7 in 2019 is now £14


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know things out up but....Last week I noticed the dog food we used give Dillon that was just over £7 in 2019 is now £14


Tilly’s has gone up £6 per 14kg bag since May!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

There was a programme on channel 5 last night on the subject …”30 top tips to cut your bills”.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Morrisons has joined with Heinz and if you ask for Henry then you can get a free jacket potato and beans. Morrisons praised for urging shoppers to 'ask for Henry' to instantly reduce food costs


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry if these things have already been said, 

We;re too clean nowadays 
Strip Wash at the sink instead of showering or bathing every day.
Laundry , do a full load, if it looks dirty wash it , if it fails the sniff test wash it , other wise dont.

Shop at the co op and you get points you can redeem off your groceries.
Wear tracksuits to bed and hot water bottle and/or let dogs sleep in your bed. 
Call in at lunch time at your friends as you just happened to be passing and you might get a free lunch


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I agree with the too clean idea, but I do need to shower or take a bath every day as standing under or in hot water is the only way I can reset my body temperature; hot drinks and putting on more clothes just doesn't do it. Standing in a freezing cold, damp bathroom to strip wash would have me in hospital with hypothermia faster than you could say central heating. I've even managed to developed chilblains from sitting in the draughty living room!

I'd love to shop at the co-op, but my forward thinking council have demolished it to build a transport hub. There's nothing much left in the town anymore as, apart from charity shops, nail bars and coffee shops, most retailers have pulled out. Shopping is done online as I can get it delivered for £2.00 from Sainsburys, saving me the cost of a taxi.

I sleep under 25tog of quilt each night, with another 15tog below me, and I still feel the cold.

As for going out to see friends, that involves taking a taxi or risking my already fragile health by struggling to get to the bus on crutches and either getting soaked or very cold on public transport.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not being flippant nor negating people's issues but the last point did make me chuckle @kimthecat  "OOOOhhhhh, that looks nice, oh no, I really couldn't stay and help you eat that...oh go on then"


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Anchor butter was £3.49 in Home Bargains yesterday. Nearly £2 cheaper then the supermarkets. Lovely on hot cross buns 🙊


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

If a friend pops round at lunchtime hide all your food, rumour has it they might be after a free lunch 😲


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Kaily said:


> Anchor butter was £3.49 in Home Bargains yesterday. Nearly £2 cheaper then the supermarkets. Lovely on hot cross buns 🙊


Nooooooo! Lurpak all the way.and yes, you do need a small mortgage now to buy it…


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nooooooo! Lurpak all the way.and yes, you do need a small mortgage now to buy it…


I like both so buy whichever one is on special offer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m just thankful for Trolley @Kaily so I can see the best Lurpak deal. That’s the thing I usually use it for, so sad


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nooooooo! Lurpak all the way.and yes, you do need a small mortgage now to buy it…


Think yourself lucky! Lurpack over here is £3.84 for *200g.*

Which by my reckoning is nearly £5 for the 250g block you can buy in the UK


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nooooooo! Lurpak all the way.and yes, you do need a small mortgage now to buy it…



Sorry it's President for me, it's £2.50 250g 

We used to have Lurpak for years, than there was problems get it, so I tried President never went back


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Kerrygold block butter please! Even though its almost £3 a block now.

Luckily I stocked up before the prices went up as I needed to hit a minimum basket charge for delivery and butter freezes really well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

@


Deguslave said:


> <snip>
> I sleep under 25tog of quilt each night, with another 15tog below me, and I still feel the cold.
> <snip>


Would an all-night electric underblanket be possible? They (still!) cost pence per night to run and when I lived somewhere cold and somewhat damp found one invaluable. But I wouldn't use one with a duvet between me and it. The cheapest double ones at Argos are £30.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> @
> 
> 
> Would an all-night electric underblanket be possible? They (still!) cost pence per night to run and when I lived somewhere cold and somewhat damp found one invaluable. But I wouldn't use one with a duvet between me and it. The cheapest double ones at Argos are £30.


Not really, although it's a good suggestion. Because of the bone condition I have, I have to sleep on a feather filled mattress topper (15tog) and I'm not sure I could use an electric blanket with one.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Deguslave I would imagine a heated over blanket would be fine.

I doubt they get hot enough to be a fire hazard and just having it on low would help you stay warm.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> @Deguslave I would imagine a heated over blanket would be fine.
> 
> I doubt they get hot enough to be a fire hazard and just having it on low would help you stay warm.


Was going to say that. I wouldn't put an underblanket under a duvet, so an overblanket might help.

Modern blankets are very, very safe.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Deguslave said:


> I agree with the too clean idea, but I do need to shower or take a bath every day as standing under or in hot water is the only way I can reset my body temperature; hot drinks and putting on more clothes just doesn't do it. Standing in a freezing cold, damp bathroom to strip wash would have me in hospital with hypothermia faster than you could say central heating. I've even managed to developed chilblains from sitting in the draughty living room!
> 
> I'd love to shop at the co-op, but my forward thinking council have demolished it to build a transport hub. There's nothing much left in the town anymore as, apart from charity shops, nail bars and coffee shops, most retailers have pulled out. Shopping is done online as I can get it delivered for £2.00 from Sainsburys, saving me the cost of a taxi.
> 
> ...


Im sorry to hear this. That is horrendous, I do feel the cold , I have the heating on but still need a hot water bottle in bed or on the sofa, Also as i have an autoimmune disease , I have times when I an absolutely freezing and I cannot get warm , so I understand what that is like.
Would you be able to afford a heated under blanket to keep you warm in bed?


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Its awful when you just can't get warm not matter what.

I can afford a blanket, but it would have to be an over blanket because I have to use a 15tog feather mattress topper to support my poor deformed bones.

I've ordered some new alpaca wool bedsocks for the winter to try to stop more chilblains developing.

The heating has been on for over a month already, lol.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Deguslave said:


> Its awful when you just can't get warm not matter what.
> 
> I can afford a blanket, but it would have to be an over blanket because I have to use a 15tog feather mattress topper to support my poor deformed bones.
> 
> ...


I hope the Alpaca bedsocks help, I bet they are nice and soft. !


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> We;re too clean nowadays
> Strip Wash at the sink instead of showering or bathing every day.


I agree with this! Most of the week I just have a strip wash at the sink (mainly coz I dont have running hot water!) then once a week I use a body brush, bath and moisturise. There is evidence that too much washing strips your natural oils away. IMO you just need to make sure you wash your sweaty bits everyday!!😁

Saved money yesterday by cutting my own hair! Went from nearly waist length to a shoulder length bob with a curtain fringe and Im very happy with it! All I needed was a pair of scissors and some Youtube tutorials!LOL


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

catz4m8z said:


> Saved money yesterday by cutting my own hair! Went from nearly waist length to a shoulder length bob with a curtain fringe and Im very happy with it! All I needed was a pair of scissors and some Youtube tutorials!LOL


I've cut my own hair since I was a kid, I must have saved a small fortune over the years! 

I did a survey a few months back on how much you spend on personal care, hairdressing etc. My expenditure came in at less than £40 a year, toothpaste and toothbrushes being my biggest spend.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

During Covid I got Mr HB to trim my hair - his view on half an inch and mine differed by about 3 inches 😂

I’d be happy for him to do the odd trim every now and again but I think I’d cut my own fringe.

Investing in a proper pair of hair scissors was the best thing I did. Before that he was using kitchen ones 🤣


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> During Covid I got Mr HB to trim my hair - his view on half an inch and mine differed by about 3 inches 😂
> 
> I’d be happy for him to do the odd trim every now and again but I think I’d cut my own fringe.
> 
> Investing in a proper pair of hair scissors was the best thing I did. Before that he was using kitchen ones 🤣


I have always had a pair of hair scissors in the home, for just if I needed them; really never used them. Come COVID though when I needed them I found them blunt! I think that was more to do with the people I live with using them on anything but hair as I seem to have a scissor monster in my house.

I did get some more during COVID and lockdowns but they were like gold dust to find a decent pair. 

Since COVID my son now refuses to nip to the barbers even though it's about a fiver for him, so reasonable. Am his hairdresser now! So I guess that's saving money.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My skin doesn't like it if I bath or shower every day, so I don't. Stand up flannel washes were always what we did when I was growing up. Bath on Sunday and Wednesday unless we were filthy!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> My skin doesn't like it if I bath or shower every day, so I don't.* Stand up flannel washes were always what we did when I was growing up. *Bath on Sunday and Wednesday unless we were filthy!



I do that more often than having a bath it's easier for me than than having a bath even with a bath lift.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I agree with this! Most of the week I just have a strip wash at the sink (mainly coz I dont have running hot water!) then once a week I use a body brush, bath and moisturise. There is evidence that too much washing strips your natural oils away. IMO you just need to make sure you wash your sweaty bits everyday!!😁
> 
> Saved money yesterday by cutting my own hair! Went from nearly waist length to a shoulder length bob with a curtain fringe and Im very happy with it! All I needed was a pair of scissors and some Youtube tutorials!LOL



That must be hard not having running hot water! 
Blimey , that was brave of you to cut your hair when it was so long.

My Oh has been cutting my hair during lock down and he might as well carry on doing it . The only bit I can do is a fringe.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, just a reminder to keep an eye out for fraudulent 'energy saving' devices being hawked to make a quick buck off people's fears. Not only do they not work, but many of them have serious safefy issues: 









Potentially dangerous ‘energy saving boxes’ found on Amazon and eBay as energy price crisis bites - Which? News


So called ‘energy saving devices’ don’t work as claimed - and failed our lab safety tests twice




www.which.co.uk


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but there are currently two schemes running which may save you money on your water bill. They are WaterHelp and WaterSure. I think most water companies are offering it, but it hasn't been that well publicised.

I've copied this from Thames Water as it gives the most info, and I think the income cap may vary from area to area, but its worth applying.









WaterHelp and WaterSure | Help | Thames Water


Learn more about how our WaterHelp and WaterSure schemes can help support you if you’re in a low income household.




www.thameswater.co.uk





I applied today and got 20% off my water bill.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Martin Lewis was good last night.
If anyone gets tax credits or universal credit there is a saving scheme available called Help to Save. The bonus paid is half of the highest sum of money you have in the account over the term (even if you subsequently take it out). It’s a no brainer if you can get it.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Our oven broke this week and my husband bought a Ninja airfryer with slow cooker and lots of other features. When we get sorted with a new oven, I will be still using this probably more! I have started batch cooking after watching a lady called 'The Batch Lady' www.batchlady.com and everyone has lived the meals I have been batch cooking and freezing. I cooked last week and have a variety of meals prepared for the next 2 weeks. 
I want to try using more pulses e.g green lentils in some recipes and thought about buying a bag rather than tins. Please could anyone tell me how long you need to soak them for before using in a recipe?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

karenmc said:


> Our oven broke this week and my husband bought a Ninja airfryer with slow cooker and lots of other features. When we get sorted with a new oven, I will be still using this probably more! I have started batch cooking after watching a lady called 'The Batch Lady' www.batchlady.com and everyone has lived the meals I have been batch cooking and freezing. I cooked last week and have a variety of meals prepared for the next 2 weeks.
> I want to try using more pulses e.g green lentils in some recipes and thought about buying a bag rather than tins. Please could anyone tell me how long you need to soak them for before using in a recipe?


I soak all my pulses in warm water, changing water every 20-30 mins. This plumps them up very quickly, and changing the water so frequently means you get less wind!  
They often plump up in about an hour, depending upon the pulse you're soaking.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The ones you need to be careful with are dried red kidney beans as they are toxic if not prepared and cooked properly. Don’t cook in a slow cooker, pressure cooker is better or in an oven. They need to be soaked overnight for at least 6 hour or brought to the boil for five minute then left in the water to cool and soak for an hour. If you do a whole load at one you could then freeze the excess for later uses. Personally I buy tins of these nowadays


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> The ones you need to be careful with are dried red kidney beans as they are toxic if not prepared and cooked properly. Don’t cook in a slow cooker, pressure cooker is better or in an oven. They need to be soaked overnight for at least 6 hour or brought to the boil for five minute then left in the water to cool and soak for an hour. If you do a whole load at one you could then freeze the excess for later uses. Personally I buy tins of these nowadays


Just did a quick recce on Asda and tinned green lentils are £1.28 a kilo compared to dried which are £2.60 a kilo, so surely tinned are more economical anyway, and adding on the cost of boiling the water too?

The tin can also be recycled where most food plastics can’t (in my area at least).


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Do you have a store nearby where you can buy them loose? It works out much cheaper than repackaged for dry food stuffs.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> The tin can also be recycled where most food plastics can’t (in my area at least).


Tesco and Sainsbury’s now recycle ‘flexible plastic’, not sure about other supermarkets.
We barely throw anything away now.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just did a quick recce on Asda and tinned green lentils are £1.28 a kilo compared to dried which are £2.60 a kilo, so surely tinned are more economical anyway, and adding on the cost of boiling the water too?
> 
> The tin can also be recycled where most food plastics can’t (in my area at least).


No, because you're comparing wet, ( and heavy) beans to dried beans.
Once soaked you'll get far more beans for your outlay, even adding on the cost of cooking the beans


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Arny said:


> Tesco and Sainsbury’s now recycle ‘flexible plastic’, not sure about other supermarkets.
> We barely throw anything away now.


Co-op do to, I believe, but I always forget to take them.

Our Council don’t collect them, but my friend’s do so she recycles them for me 👍🏻


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I always buy tinned beans/pulses, I dont think it works out much more expensive then dried.
They are brilliant for bulking out meals, adding to soup or even mashing for sides or sandwich spreads. Much cheaper then meat or fish.


Gas man came round today to read my meter....which was removed ages ago.  Cant charge me for gas if I dont use any!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> I always buy tinned beans/pulses, I dont think it works out much more expensive then dried.
> They are brilliant for bulking out meals, adding to soup or even mashing for sides or sandwich spreads. Much cheaper then meat or fish.
> 
> 
> Gas man came round today to read my meter....which was removed ages ago.  Cant charge me for gas if I dont use any!


Have you checked you’re not paying standing charges? It’s probably the same as turning up to check you don’t have a TV if you don’t have a licence.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> Have you checked you’re not paying standing charges? It’s probably the same as turning up to check you don’t have a TV if you don’t have a licence.


nope. British gas actually cancelled that for me and I even phoned up to double check I no longer had to pay. Just them not knowing what they are doing....like usual!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Gas man came round today to read my meter....which was removed ages ago.  Cant charge me for gas if I dont use any!


You still have meter readers?
Haven't seen one of those in years. They just keep estimating bills until I ring and give them an actual reading


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I am going to make some minced beef cottage pies and try some vegetarian cottage pies this weekend when I do my batch cook. I have become such a batch cook convert!! Luna lies on the kitchen floor kindly offering her services as chief taster!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

karenmc said:


> Thank you everyone. I am going to make some minced beef cottage pies and try some vegetarian cottage pies this weekend when I do my batch cook. I have become such a batch cook convert!! Luna lies on the kitchen floor kindly offering her services as chief taster!!


Does she get to stamp her paw of approval on all varieties cooked?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Isla spends her time waiting for the carrot tops and bottoms


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Does she get to stamp her paw of approval on all varieties cooked?


 She puts her paw on my foot at the sight of cheese!!!x


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Isla spends her time waiting for the carrot tops and bottoms


These gorgeous Goldies know where the good treats are!! Isla and Luna are so cute that they can get away with it!!!x


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

When a cupboard grocery item is on offer, especially when it's half price, check the dates on them and buy 10 or what ever you can afford or what you will use before the date expires. Not just toilet rolls, but cerials, coffee, tea, tins of everything, jars of pickles and sauces, pulses and rice. If you can afford it and you have somewhere to store it , it can save you pounds.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Its worth remembering as well that the expiry date on a lot of dry food stuffs, especially pulses and grains, refers to the integrity of the packaging (especially the adhesive and clear plastic wrap,) more than the foods. If you decant them into storage tubs, they'll last longer.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Isla spends her time waiting for the carrot tops and bottoms


My dogs do that too...if am feeling generous they may get a full carrot!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

The bus cap grant scheme is up and running from 1st January- 31st March. This means single journeys are just £2. No limit on how far you travel on one bus! There are some exclusions in certain areas.


----------



## Oxide (9 d ago)

I saw 900g packs of frozen cooking bacon in Farmfoods for 99p, so I bought a pack to see what I could do with it. I trimmed off the excess fat and diced it up into lardon sized cubes. Then I soaked it in a container of water for a few hours to remove the sodium nitrate. I changed the water and soaked it again over night in the fridge. The next day, it was just like uncured pork again. 

So far, I've used it in fried rice and pancake rolls. Very nice.


----------

